# Store bought boat covers for flats boats



## Shane_Ryan (Feb 27, 2012)

Anyone using a store bought cover for their Ankona Copperhead or Cayenne, or 17' flats boat with poling stand?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ive used the store bought covers in the past and they typically do not last. For a rig as nice as you have, you will be better off finding a marine canvas/ cover shop and have them use the sunbrella material to make a custom one. Little pricey but I have one and it is very rugged and weather resistant. They reinforce in platform areas and they fit like a glove. No water puddling or intrusion. Great product for those who cannot store their rigs under cover...


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

whats a ballpark price for such custom cover?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> whats a ballpark price for such custom cover?



Well, a quality canvas cost $80 a yard... so do the math....

I've seen them go as cheap as $600, and as much as $1500 for a skiff..... Some place may have a lot of material left over from a large contract job, allowing them to do the job for less money. Because they're using left over materials, and can charge under cost, plus labor.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

I have had good luck with the silver colored covers from Bass Pro. I get them one size larger and cover the whole rig. They last several years and cost about $80. They are waterproof and breathable. A custom cover would be nice
but $$$.


----------



## Shane_Ryan (Feb 27, 2012)

I was wondering if a slightly larger cover would work. I will probably do that for now, and start looking around checking some prices for a custom cover. Thanks for the imput.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

I was looking into these when I get mine, but I don't know of anyone to vouch for them
http://www.go2marine.com/product/198528F/semi-boat-covers-trailerable-v-hull-center-console-shallow-draft-fishing-boats-w-poling-platforms-outboard.html


----------



## mikeykey (Aug 23, 2012)

I just bought one of these for my 16' Sea Chaser Flats boat and will report back my findings. 

They have a 5 year warranty so I figured it was worth a shot. 

BTW, this is my first post, but have been lurking for a long time. Thanks for having me.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Considering you can spend $1200 for a custom canvas cover for a skiff, i would be considering building a boat shed. Then it would be completely out of the elements and safer from theives, squirells, racoons, rats etc


----------



## mikeykey (Aug 23, 2012)

Exactly! We have a place here in Jacksonville, Fl that sells the metal lean-to covers that you can position next your house for around $800. 

As for the semi-custom covers; for $300 shipped I figured it was worth a chance to see how they do. I’ve been through a lot (and I mean a lot) of boat covers in my life whereas if I had just bought one of fully custom pricey one’s I might have saved money in the long run.


----------



## ls6pilot (Aug 24, 2012)

I just bought one of the carvers from go2 marine and so far i like it. Also bought this from amazon. helps to prevent pooling
Attwood Deluxe Boat Cover Support System

Rich


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

> I just bought one of the carvers from go2 marine and so far i like it. Also bought this from amazon. helps to prevent pooling
> Attwood Deluxe Boat Cover Support System
> 
> Rich


PM sent


----------

